# High resolution A1 scanning in Dubai



## RosiePosie (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My thread seems to have disappeared? Oh well, second time lucky!

I'm in quite a hurry to find a company here in Dubai who are equipped to do very high resolution, high quality scans of an A1 sized watercolour painting I'm doing. It's going to be turned into a poster, so needs to be a very accurate scan. I'm struggling to find anyone who does fine art scanning (I think it's called drum scanning), as opposed to the sort of scanning used for blueprints, maps etc. Any help would be very much appreciated, time's running out! Eeek!


----------

